# Buying from the Apple store? Duty charges?



## S1G (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry to sound like such a newb, but can anyone tell me if you get dinged for duty charges when your order from the Apple store? I ordered an iPod shuffle, and since mine isn't scheduled to ship till the 26th, I was debating whether or not to just cancel my order and pick one up around my way. If I get dinged with duty charges, I think I may just cancel my order. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

S1G


----------



## EJR (Oct 18, 2003)

I have never been charged duty buying from the Apple Store. All Canadian orders are routed through Apple Canada. It may be shipped from the states but it's a Canadian Company.
EJR


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You can't buy from the US Apple Store and ship to Canada - period full stop.
The Store on the Canadian site is a Canadian business and will charge both taxes.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Welcome to ehMac, S1G!

There are no duty charges. Here are the charges for my 512mb Shuffle (which is supposed to ship this Wednesday, I hope it won't get bumped):

_SubTotal: $128.00

Estimated Tax: $21.18

Shipping Charge: $13.00_

When did you order yours? You'll be able to track your order on the Apple Store and see the associated charges after after you get your confirmation e-mail from Apple.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

The Doug... no free shipping?
Or did you pay for express?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I thought about the free shipping offer, but ended up choosing express. I am such a crazy fool.


----------



## S1G (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. I actually placed my order over the phone. I'm hoping that's the same thing as ordering online. Thanks again!


----------



## Maegelin (Dec 11, 2004)

Whoah whoah whoah. You guys have ship dates? I placed my order online on the 13th, last thursday, and as far as the apple store tells me my acount is still "open". How do you guys get more info on your order?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Apple customarily provides estimated shipping dates on "open" orders. 

Visit the online Apple Store, follow the "Check Order Status" link, and log in. When your Order Status Summary page comes up, click on the "Details" button on the right hand side. A summary of your order will come up along with an estimated shipping date... which may be met, or _may be subject to change._


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

To avoid customs charges, simply buy from any business that charges GST at checkout. That business could be in any country, but is mandatory if the business is located in Canada.

The AppleStore Canada servers and site are actually in the USA, but Apple Canada has a GST number (they always have) and a means to charge taxes at checkout. They also broker their own shipments, so even if your iPod, for example, comes directly from the factory in, say, Singapore, there are no brokerage fees due to be paid by you. So, no extras.

Many US businesses do charge GST (it requires they get a GST Account Number from CCRA) and therefore there are no problems with customs or extra charges.

In technology it's quite rare, but for example TigerDirect does. Clothing and Sporting Goods stores in the US have done so for years; Land's End has been doing it since the introduction of the GST 15 years ago.

Note that there are no duties due on US-sourced merchandise, and very few products from other countries have any duty due. Canada is for the most part a duty-free country to import into. Mostly the issue is GST, and brokerage fees which only result if the GST has not been prepaid.


----------



## erlesse (Jan 17, 2005)

*Buying Refurbs from U.S. Apple Store*

I take it from the messages above that there's no way of buying refurbished stuff off the U.S. Apple Store site? (This stuff doesn't appear on the Canadian store site.)

Any thoughts on solving this?


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

erlesse said:


> I take it from the messages above that there's no way of buying refurbished stuff off the U.S. Apple Store site? (This stuff doesn't appear on the Canadian store site.)
> 
> Any thoughts on solving this?


Try ordering by phone, though I wouldn't be too optimistic.


----------



## Maegelin (Dec 11, 2004)

Apparently my ship date is 2/22/05? It says on or before that date. I ordered mine the day it switched from 2 weeks to 3-5 weeks, Thursday the 13th, is over 3-5 weeks. Ugh...


----------

